# Newbie Check In



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Found this outstanding website doing research on a new TT to purchase. Looking at 23 KRS pretty seriously for it's versatility. Mainly do dry camping in conjunction with riding dirt bikes in the Pacific NW! This site is a wealth of information on the Outback models.

map guy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site...

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome!!! You'll find several other members from PNW, too! Ask all the questions you may have...that's what we're here for!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to our little corner of the internet map guy








Good luck on your upcoming purchase. You have great taste in trailers!
Hope you can stop by the PNW Spring rally and meet a few of us








Any questions, just ask. Great people around here!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi map guy
















 to Outbackers!

Great choice on the 23krs







We love our Roo and know you will too! 
Feel free to ask lots of questions, we're here to help,
Dawn


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome, Map Guy,
We own the 28 KRS and really enjoy it. It's nice to be able to haul toys, have a comfortable trailer that's well appointed, and haul it all with a 1/2 ton. Outback is a great product, and I know you'll like the Kargaroo if you decide to buy.
Good luck with your purchase!
John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome map guy to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23KRS









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, glad to have you with us even if you are another one from the PNW!







Just kidding.

Welcome ot Outbackers. Maybe you'll have yours shortly.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to the Cult! *


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

You have great taste in campers, and in forums.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

*Welcome!*

Best site on the net.

Russ


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome, this site is great and gave me alot of info before we bought ours last week.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

map guy








Welcome Outbackers

Happy Travels

Willie


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome map guy!









You'll love this site--we joined in October and log in every day to this site! It's full of great resources and ideas, and you won't find a better group of people anywhere!

We do a lot of dry camping ourselves. We haven't had the OB out yet, but we are hoping to start in March.









Post often!

Brenda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, map guy!*








Glad to have you aboard!









And as Jeff mentioned, we would love to see you at our spring rally on the Deschutes!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard Map Guy! Congrats on your decision and we're glad you joined! Make sure to check out a Rally near you and enjoy the forums! We'll be looking forward to hearing from you. Don't forget to check out the Chat room for some fun and conversation. You'll be glad you did!

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Map Guy









so what do you think of GPS..................................just had to ask









John


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome Map Guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GPS is a tool just like a compass!















Use GPS and GIS everyday at work. Still navigate the old fashion way in the woods though. Want to get a Garmin GPSMap 60Csx for personal use but a TT comes first!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









We are also dry campers! Glad to see another "boondocker" join the PNW Dry camping ranks.

Where ya from? Oregon?? Washington??


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome Map Guy. We also do alot of dry camping. 
Where are you from?


----------



## Kapackwood (Dec 28, 2006)

Welcome, I am new here also. We are also purchasing a 23 KRS. I have done a great deal of research and have was able to get a great deal on a unit from a dealership that is only 8 miles away. I ordered it today! I also spoke to the factory rep regarding the unit. FYIâ€¦ During the process one dealership tried to up sell me on the options. They gave me a great end price even with the up sell but I found out today from the rep that Outback only makes the unit one way, fully loaded. This includes all of the options that are listed as such in their brochure. Keep us posted on your progress. Congratulations!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard.







You'll be happy if you buy the Kargoroo. Go ahead, hop on in.

Scott



Kain said:


> Welcome, I am new here also. We are also purchasing a 23 KRS. I have done a great deal of research and have was able to get a great deal on a unit from a dealership that is only 8 miles away. I ordered it today! I also spoke to the factory rep regarding the unit. FYIâ€¦ During the process one dealership tried to up sell me on the options. They gave me a great end price even with the up sell but I found out today from the rep that Outback only makes the unit one way, fully loaded. This includes all of the options that are listed as such in their brochure. Keep us posted on your progress. Congratulations!


HEY! Congratulations Kain! Ya took the plunge. That's great.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome hope you enjoy your new home on wheels

Scott


----------

